# empty pockets



## kruger (Dec 30, 2013)

walnut wood


----------



## Neil (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey they look great, the wood
 Is gorgeous


----------



## kruger (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks


----------



## SteveG (Dec 31, 2013)

That is a nice design, with the symmetrical work on the flat lip area. You did a fine job of getting a smooth surface on the turned wood prior to finishing. Really good work.

How often do you eat snails and frogs? Or are you just a snail named froggy that eats frogs? :big grin: Just wondering.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice design, wood and execution, you seem to have been smart enough to make those wings cuts, after you had the flap flatten on the lathe, that is the most safe and easier way to do it, congrats...!

I wonder if it flys like a frisbee...???:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## longbeard (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks great, really like the design. 



Harry


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 31, 2013)

They look great and great design


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool shape, the wood is gorgeous and finish is awesome. Great job!


----------



## kruger (Jan 3, 2014)

SteveG said:


> That is a nice design, with the symmetrical work on the flat lip area. You did a fine job of getting a smooth surface on the turned wood prior to finishing. Really good work.
> 
> How often do you eat snails and frogs? Or are you just a snail named froggy that eats frogs? :big grin: Just wondering.



Cuisses de grenouille au beurre aillé et persillé : Recette de Cuisses de grenouille au beurre aillé et persillé - Marmiton

Cassolettes d'escargots : Recette de Cassolettes d'escargots - Marmiton

try these recipes and then you can no longer do not eat

LoL


----------



## colinp (Jan 3, 2014)

I really like this idea superb execution Well done Colin


----------



## kruger (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 14, 2014)

beautiful work


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 14, 2014)

I read the title and thought it was about how that is all we have left after we start this insanity called turning.  I guess it is kind of correct all we have left is a little change but we have a beautiful money holder to put it in.  Great piece.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

